# Show Collars/Leads



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> Are conformation dogs ever taken into the ring wearing discreet flat collars? Or is it assumed that they always taken in on show slip leads?


The only time that I have ever seen a flat collar in a ring was on a dog that was truly someone's beloved pet, and not a show quality animal. The judge and fellow exhibitors were all very kind to the owner, who did continue to show his dog. He got his share of blue ribbons, as she was often the single entry in the Am Bred class.


----------

